# Do you hit? High, low, right, left, explanations "why"?



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

Has shot archery for several years and had a ring with different hit images high, low, right, left, etc. with different explanations of "why" an arrow hits where it does.

Something like this
https://i.pinimg.com/564x/29/10/ee/2910ee29628efed50a1f77b835edd50a.jpg









Someone who has experience here on the forum, we would not be able to do an equal day here think it would help many people. It's not always fun to stand alone and try to figure out why you shoot some days without hitting anything.

I understand that it is not 100% but still nice to get a checklist to at least start with.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

Great idea!

Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

The wheel could look something like this...

If miss upper left buy a new slingshot for the collection.

If miss upper right buy a new slingshot for the collection.

If miss bottom right buy a new slingshot for the collection.

If miss bottom left buy a new slingshot for the collection.

If hit the bullseye it was probably a lucky shot so buy a new slingshot for the collection.


Sent from my SM-J330F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

If you hit consistently to the left or to the right the bands are not matched to the ammo.

If you hit center but occasionally miss to left , right, high or low you are not consistent with your release. You could have poor release or might not have consistent anchor.

If you are hitting all over the place you a have poor release. Poor release is probably the reason for missing 90% of the time.

There are many other things that affect point of impact such as canting and flipping.


----------



## McD (Oct 15, 2021)

*I'll make a list later...*



Grandpa Grumpy said:


> There are many other things that affect point of impact such as canting and flipping.


Canting or flipping can we add more info here? if I flipping forward what happens high or low shot etc?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

McD said:


> *I'll make a list later...*
> 
> 
> 
> Canting or flipping can we add more info here? if I flipping forward what happens high or low shot etc?


I am talking about unintentional flipping. If you intentional flip every shot it will not make any difference. If you get an occasional flip it will affect the shot. Where the shot goes depends on whether you are shooting forks upright or gangster style.


----------

